# Practicing Bitework Midweek between Club Meetings?



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a question. For those doing ring and other type of sports, do you practice bitework at home during the week as I would be expected to do with obedience? I can get help mid-week for obedience and jumps, but I have run out of options for people that can help with bitework. If you do practice alone (or with a friend) at home, would you mind telling me a little about what you do and how often? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would beleive most here would tell you to NOT to do bitework on your own dog, unless a helper is unavailable. It's not really required by most dogs to do bitework any more than your doing now. I've done a little on my own dog, but I don't really like too.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I never do anymore. As it really should be consistent with your training decoys/team. It is respectful to your team too, especially if they have more experience and have a plan in place for you and your dog.

Quality is much better than quantity. Just biting on someone for the sake of biting doesn't help the dog learn and can make your dog's bite work training regress.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for that input. I got the impression that was the case but I never had it spelled out.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Holden Sawyer said:


> I have a question. For those doing ring and other type of sports, do you practice bitework at home during the week as I would be expected to do with obedience? I can get help mid-week for obedience and jumps, but I have run out of options for people that can help with bitework. If you do practice alone (or with a friend) at home, would you mind telling me a little about what you do and how often?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Every once in a while I'll get some in between training days. One time was my neighbor who was bet a beer by another neighbor to do it (and those boys like their beer). Another was my friend who just wanted to. I decoy some too, so I spent time with them without a dog rehearsing what to do first. We came up with some signals so I'd covertly tell them to act hurt, stare at him, etc. That way I'm reading the dog and the decoy is still reacting how we do during training etc. I wouldn't do any on a younger dog that still learning. But for more expierenced dogs that know what they are doing and just getting some different expierences, providing you give some direction to your decoy, I don't see a problem with it. The trick is doing it right to minimize the damage if something goes wrong.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Brett, that is pretty cool. I don't know what I'm doing so I can't really go there. Somehow "lots of beer" and "not getting hurt" seem mutually exclusive.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Holden Sawyer said:


> Hey Brett, that is pretty cool. I don't know what I'm doing so I can't really go there. Somehow "lots of beer" and "not getting hurt" seem mutually exclusive.


Funny you mention that, the neighbor, had him do a runaway bite. Well my dog weighs 75 lbs and can move really fast for his size. So when he bit, swung my neighbor all the way around and flat on his back. My neighbors exact words afterwords, "I didn't have to do too much acting on being hurt."


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that is evidence of DO NOT 'TRY THIS AT HOME'


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> that is evidence of DO NOT 'TRY THIS AT HOME'


and my neighbors are good old Texas boys, so the conversation started off like "hold my beer, watch this...."


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brett Bowen said:


> and my neighbors are good old Texas boys, so the conversation started off like "hold my beer, watch this...."


followed by...
"sign this insurance waiver, first"..


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I do bite work on my own dogs. I do everything to my dogs first.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been laying the foundation to the search and escort, and I'm doing work at home w/ teaching her in between leg contact to get the bite... so far so good.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Ha ha "hold my beer..."


----------

